# ITU nurse in Dubai



## ncalv87 (May 10, 2013)

Hello I'm looking to move to Dubai next summer working in the american hospital. Need as much advice as possible as been having second thoughts.

I understand as a nurse you have to do a 48hour week, are you expected to do over time too? 48 hours per week seems very long to me. The money doesn't seem as good as i thought either. 

I will be moving over with my boyfriend who is a physics teacher with 1 years experience. Will he struggle getting a job? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ncalv87 said:


> Hello I'm looking to move to Dubai next summer working in the american hospital. Need as much advice as possible as been having second thoughts.
> 
> I understand as a nurse you have to do a 48hour week, are you expected to do over time too? 48 hours per week seems very long to me. The money doesn't seem as good as i thought either.
> 
> ...


Hi

My wife works at American Hospital and it is true weeks are 48 hours - but shifts are 12 hours long - so only actually 4 whole days per week.

Overtime is available but it is not obligatory to work it.

Good teachers are in great demand - some of the English curriculum schools are even taking on newly qualified teachers this September (much to my disgust!!).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ncalv87 (May 10, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife works at American Hospital and it is true weeks are 48 hours - but shifts are 12 hours long - so only actually 4 whole days per week.
> 
> ...



Really, does she like it? I'll be looking to work in ITU in the American Hospital. I'm currently 4 years qualified but I'll be 5 years by the time I go. Yeah i'm hoping with the long days the hours won't feel as long. I'm going through CCM recruitments and they have advised me i'll earn about £2400 a month. Is this about right?

My boyfriend is currently looking at different recruitment agencies to start applying for jobs. Do you know any or have any suggestions in applying?

Thank you so much for your reply you have been very helpful. We are very excited about living in Dubai but nervous as dont want to make a mistake.

Nikki


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ncalv87 said:


> Really, does she like it? I'll be looking to work in ITU in the American Hospital. I'm currently 4 years qualified but I'll be 5 years by the time I go. Yeah i'm hoping with the long days the hours won't feel as long. I'm going through CCM recruitments and they have advised me i'll earn about £2400 a month. Is this about right?
> 
> My boyfriend is currently looking at different recruitment agencies to start applying for jobs. Do you know any or have any suggestions in applying?
> 
> ...


Hi Nikki

There is a world of difference between working in a UK NHS hospital and a private hospital in the Middle East!

A few examples:-

Actual mechanics and way hospital works are different - private hospitals charge patients for everything and if they dont have insurance cover then they really need to have very deep pockets!

Patient profile is very different - all major trauma goes to government hospitals - so ITU patients here will be very different to ITU patients in UK.

Medical law and ethics - very different here - no living wills, no DNR.

You are competing against nurses from India & Philippines - these are much lower cost countries and the salary you quoted would seem good for them but I think it would be tough to live on for a European qualified nurse.

There are plenty of posts on here from teachers coming to Dubai - these mention the agencies and websites to look out for jobs.
One of the biggest school companies in this region is GEMS - they have a range of schools here and employ a lot of UK teachers each year - worth looking on their website.

Hope above helps!!
Feel free to private message me, once your post count is high enough.

Cheers

Steve


----------

